# Warning Letter



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey there

Basically, ive got a situation where it is getting obvious that my employer is trying to" kick me out" so to speak purely because of internal politics. Ive been given a warning letter, which i dont really agree with but thats a separate subject.

I wanted to ask if a warning letter in Dubai needs to be signed by employee in order for it to be valid? As i havent signed it and i wont. It was given to me in person, not through email and there has been no electronic trace of it too.

I work in Media city which falls under TECOM.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

It doesn’t have to be signed as otherwise nobody would ever agree to it !

It isn’t unreasonable to ask you to sign to acknowledge receipt though so if you are worried, send them an email referencing it confirming it has been received but that you disagree with their conclusions etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You don't have to sign it and there doesn't need to be an email trail. They will have put a copy in your HR file for their references.


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

But in that case, they issue whatever they want and i wouldnt even know it existed?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

That’s why they give you a copy and ask you to acknowledge receipt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> That’s why they give you a copy and ask you to acknowledge receipt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See thats the thing, ive got a copy but nobody has asked me to acknowledge that ive seen it or received it.


----------



## mv5869 (Apr 12, 2016)

But you have seen it.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

SummerGlow said:


> See thats the thing, ive got a copy but nobody has asked me to acknowledge that ive seen it or received it.



Why would they unless they think you would deny you had it?

One minute you are asking if you should sign it and the next you are saying you wouldn’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

SummerGlow said:


> See thats the thing, ive got a copy but nobody has asked me to acknowledge that ive seen it or received it.


Hi,
Instead of focusing on the technicalities of whether you need to sign receipt of a warning letter - you would be better off trying to find another job (if you want to remain living and working in the UAE).
It's very easy for employers to let employees go - so if your card is marked - then there is little you can do.
Read your employment contract/offer letter carefully - to ensure you are familiar with what you are owed, upon termination.
It will vary depending whether you are on a limited or unlimited contract and your length of service.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

As Steve said, I would be focusing more on finding a new job rather than discussing the warning letter thing.


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you everyone! I am focusing on finding another job but at the same time, im not going to sit and wait until my employer comes up with things to kick me out, especially when its unreasonable.

I havent acknowledged it andi wont, but thank you for your help


----------

